# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services > [Selling] Youtube services 4k hours watchtime & 1k subscribers

## Sami5242

YOUTUBE SERVICES 4K HOURS WATCHTIME & 1K SUBSCRIBERS

Youtube Monetization Services
" 30 days refill guarantee"
Prices:
WatchTime Hours : ( 14$ per 1000 Hours )
1000 Hours : 14$
2000 Hours : 28$
...
...
Subscribers : ( 8$ per 1000 )
1000 subs : 8$
2000 subs : 16$

For instant response:

Whatsapp: +923094216503
Telegram: @socialMDeals
Skype: live:.cid.1013acba0693600c

----------

